

Ask HN: Workarounds for selling apps from unsupported countries? - zura

Any workarounds for selling apps on Apple Appstore and Google Play store from unsupported countries? i.e. countries in which you can&#x27;t create a merchant account.<p>Thanks!
======
dotnick
The easiest thing would probably be to use a relative's or a friend's bank
account that is living/studying in a supported country. You would have to
create and transfer your apps to a new Google Play developer account with the
same country as the bank account.

You could also try to open an offshore bank account in one of the supported
countries but most banks have balance limitations (the lowest I found was
5000GBP) and/or monthly fees.

------
zura
It is frustrating that most people here don't care about this...

------
pooponyou
poop

